# More preset titles



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

It seems that the vast majority of this site is made up of 100+ posters... I think that there should be more presets for the titles! Once you get to 'Loremaster' there's really nothing left! How about:

100 - Loremaster

300 - High-Elf

700 - Maia

1500- Vala

2500 - Aratar

5000 - Erui

Just some ideas... Would anybody else like to see something like this happen?

*I'm not entirely too sure as to the name of the Elite group of the Valar, but I'm pretty sure they're the Aratar.

Edit: I changed them around a bit and added one... The title of Maia seemed to big for only 500 posts


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

5000 - Ilúvatar  one for Elgee and YAY to aim for


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha... I was just coming back here to add something like that... Great minds think alike!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

They do indeed....*cough*nice flowers*cough*


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

I know! I'm gonna see what kind of reactions I get... hahaha


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

*giggles* thats ya first one from moi


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

Jeez, I almost choked on my Mountain Dew when I read your 'Location'.  
Anyway BC, those are absolutely excellent!! Very workable. 
Except 'Erui' is a little odd.. The plural of "One"?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Meh, I heard the name somewhere before and thought it sounded cool... I think it's like Kind of Eru... Iduno... We cant have just one Eru, because there'll eventualy be alot of people over 5000 posts... Folk of Eru I thought could work... haha Iduno. 

Uhm...

We gotta think of a good one...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmm.. SOme really long, extravagant Quenya title! Yay! 
Like: _Valahiruataratarion_.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Uhm.... Uhh....

I got lost at the part with the letter 'V'. It's gotta be simpler though... Perhaps Lord of Arda would work? You can have more than one Lord... I think


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

Why not Lords and Lordess' 

Oh dear  out toughest guys gone fruty


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

It would be Lady Thol! Haha

And I have not! I'm expieramenting. You never know when I'm just gonna SNAP! Actualy I haven't snapped... haha. I'm just doin somethin different cuz I'm in a funny mood!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

Taht crazy 'V'-word meant "Son of the father of the father of the Lord of the Valar".  So maybe not.. 
Well, _Ardahíru_ or _Ardatúru_ might work.. Right?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

before i say another word....ur a girl, BC?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope. Not I. Tis Male. So I can't kill myself... get it! Haha. I AM NOT FRUITY! I'm just seeing what kind of reaction the killer of all that is good gets if he has a flower avatar! Haha... Obviously a crazy reaction! Are you a girl? Just wondering...

Lant, that Ardhiru word probly means Lords of Arda right?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

OHHH!!! I see where you think that... No... I was talking about when u said Lord and Lordess. It would be Lord and Lady, not Lordess


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

Teehee, i had a worried moment with Lanty where i though you were....but it was just me being dumb 

As long as it isnt permanent 

Yeah good ol' Lanty explained


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Explained what...

U didn't answer! U male er female?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 18, 2003)

ima guy...much to the disgust of Aulë and Lanty


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha... K... 

Back to the topic...
Does anyone have any ideas as to what the 5000 post title could be? Is this even an option for the big change with vBulletin3.0?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Obviously anyone with that type of post count will have the title ELGEE!

He he. . .

Seriously, I like Supreme Wonderful Super Being. . .


GASP! WHEN DID YAY SURPASS ME!

Elgee faints. . .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

HAHAHA... Iwas checking the Top Ten posters and noticed Yay was in front of you... I figured there'd be some super phycological thing goin on... Guess u didnt' find out untill just now!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope. . .it is totally evil of him to do this to me, after my reign of terror. . .

Anyway, how about Great Tolkienite for the top?

Or something like that. Somethign that reflects the author.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah BC, Ardahíru and Ardatúru both mean "Lord of Arda".. I think they're good.. 
Ooh, ELGEE would be so cool to have if a member surpasses 5000 posts! That would be sweet, seriously.. 

By the way, this may be real cynical and stuff, but most members change their Title the second they have the chance anyway.. I change mine every so often (althuogh I guess I should keep it at 'Moderator'.. But that's just boring!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Just another status symbol. . .everyone loves status symbols. . .

I'm working on 5,000, but most of my posts are Stuff and Bother, so I'm not going anywhere fast. . .Ah, the plight of the useless and off topic. . .


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Well we change our titles because Loremaster is sooo achingly boring! And old! 

Elite Tolkienite

Could be one...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Snobby Tolkienite could be another. . .












I'M GOING TO GET YAY BACK DOWN THERE IF IT IS LAST THING I DO!

Elgee pants.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

I've thought of it!!!

100 - Loremaster

300 - Numenorean

700 - High Elf

1500 - Maia

2500 - Valar

5000 - Aratar

10000 - Ardaturu


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 23, 2003)

And then 15000 : ELGEE

I actually thought that was a good idea. No kidding.

BTW: A brilliant idea BC.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 23, 2003)

Si. . .very cute. . .very cool .. . Elgee's cute. . .the rest is cool. . .

Still behind on the post count thing. . .It looks like 15,000 will have to be Yay. . .


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 29, 2003)

Is it just me or won't this increase spamming? People spam enough just to get to the 100 mark . . . I don't know that I want to know how much they'd spam to reach the others!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 29, 2003)

Spamming Spamming Spamming... Every thing is caused by Spamming! I don't think this happen. I just proposed this idea because the vast majority of this board consists of users well over the 100 mark. I think that the preset titles under 100 are completely useless if it only goes to 100... We can't be THIS tight on spam protection... It comes with every forum... there's always bound to be a little bit... But what's the fun if 75% of everyone is a Loremaster!? That's not much fun!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *But what's the fun if 75% of everyone is a Loremaster!? That's not much fun! *



Well that's why 73% of that 75% change their titles...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 29, 2003)

Suppose there are more preset user titles...What use would they be when anyone and everyone can change their title after they reach 100 posts? Anyone could change their title to what would normally require, say 1000 posts.

Nah, I don't think we really need this. If you want a certain title, you can change it to your heart's content.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmm... Well I changed my title because there was nothing else after 100, so why just keep it at Loremaster? Now if there are other things I'm shooting for, then I would have a reason to keep the preset titles


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 30, 2003)

I think it might be kind of fun. I don't think it would cause spamming. People spam to get an avatar or a custom user title. They don't normally spam to get the ones on the boards.

I would keep mine if they were cool, sometimes, and other times do the custom.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 1, 2003)

Well there ya go! When you got Elgee against you you know you're wrong!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm going to remember that you said that and hold you to it if we ever get into an arguement, BC. . .Not that we will. . .but now I have POWER!


----------

